# songs about geometric shapes



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

Post a song with a geometric shape in its title.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghj5V5cUo1s]Billy Preston, Will It Go 'Round In Circles[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU]Alice In Chains, Man In the Box[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6oCg2JClA4]Journey, Wheel in the Sky[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWPcpguSlkE]Judas Priest, Turning Circles[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sq8VDXlWQk]Living in a Box, Living in a Box[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1JzAvi0lgg]Trixter, Line of Fire[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsAYBpCsRQU]Restless Heart, Wheels[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUTnZhlDmrM]Judas Priest, Wheels of Fire[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2ZF9IuHlB0]Belinda Carlisle, Circle in the Sand[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8]Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8teXR8VE4]Ratt - Round And Round (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4fkknT6t1w]Slipknot - Circle [Lyrics] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tdu4uKSZ3M]Yes, Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4SqDx1vi4c]Grateful Dead - Box of Rain (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAe3sCIakXo]Counting Crows, 'Round Here[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ]Squeeze Box The Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbo6WhbNRsc]Johnny Cash The Ring Of Fire (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1Cuekbklkg]Jan & Dean, Dead Man's Curve[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bRJLkNqNXI][ HiFi ] Will The Circle Be Unbroken Vol.2?Nitty Gritty Dirt Band?Johnny Cash?Ricky Skaggs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjCshuMgjLU]The Talking Heads, The Great Curve[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ZTeYa0zKc]Pearl Jam- Spin the Black Circle (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOzzIHpxzyY]Radiohead - Pyramid Song (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zLx_JtcQVI]The Lion King - The Circle Of Life (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaWu6UiUDMU]Aerosmith - Full Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GRuzaMwvrA]BOBBY VEE- "RUBBER BALL" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2014)

[youtube]BV-ASc0qkrM[/youtube]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlCiDEXuxxA]Don Ho sings "Tiny Bubbles" - Hollywood Palace 1/21/67 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2014)

[youtube]GJJSe4YnhYU[/youtube]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIDeK7bVfUk]Band Of Gold - Freda Payne - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8Aooek5NC0]Led Zeppelin: Out on the Tiles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L8sHIU8YAg]Marilyn Monroe - Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend [WITH LYRICS] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqXmBy1_qOQ]Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think sticks count as a shape, but oh well.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyZc2Xqav_4]Led Zeppelin - Four Sticks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFSAWiTJsjc]Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (Official song HD/HQ) Original Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2014)

[youtube]aTCwnUSiTrw[/youtube]

/thread


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Ke$ha, TiK ToK



That doesn't even make sense.

But okay, yeah. Cool. Whatever.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qri9nUa2FlU]Bon Jovi, Stick to Your Guns[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

I hope no one posted this one yet.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zACEJdFOpA]Shine On You Crazy Diamond, Parts 1-9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSsqavYIgNc]Ace of Spades- Motorhead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:
			
		

> Led Zeppelin, The Ocean



Heck, if that's a geometric shape, we may as well g'head and throw Metallica's _Sanitarium_ into the mix, too. 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4tD8dy9Reg]Madonna, Ray of Light[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8qrwON1-zE]Metallica, Orion[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqnO40AGRSc]Jimmy Ray, Are You Jimmy Ray?[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Jimmy Ray, Are You Jimmy Ray?



How is this about shapes?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTsyMLqJy14]Single Ladies: Beyonce (Put A Ring On It) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ErikViking (Aug 3, 2014)

Hip to be square


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

ErikViking said:


> Hip to be square



Weird, it says that the video is Hip to be Square, but it's actually The Power of Love.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skydln4BhDI].[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZm3GexQQ8k]David Bowie - The Width Of A Circle - Hammersmith Odeon 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ErikViking (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah. Extremely weird.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9VoLCO-d6U].[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Ray, Are You Jimmy Ray?
> ...



Because a ray is _directional_.

Unlike a linewhich, as we both know, is the shortest distance between two pointsa ray may go in one or more directions.

Also unlike a line, a ray may curve along the way: but it is directional.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpN79-vu8Vs].[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Ray, Are You Jimmy Ray?
> ...



The 'shapes' theme sort of jumped the shart a while ago.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4OxLl5V-O0]Tyler Carter, Side to Side[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

manifold said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Hahahahahaha.

Moron.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwxcPZIk1bU]Leann Rimes, On the Side of Angels[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oayq9-qtVEs]Wiz Khalifa, This Plane[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd2qlMV-seQ]Dierks Bentley, Drunk on a Plane[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkekkvbhaOg]Big Jet Plane, Angus and Julia Stone[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAaT3KVDhdQ]Aerosmith, The Other Side[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6yXjRP4zZY]RTZ, There's Another Side[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJLad4Pbhik]Jason Mraz, Plane[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh5km2xKlfk]Bill Callahan, Small Plane[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksX5qHoBWbQ]Lee Greenwood, Ring On Her Finger[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFZ9TK37E78]Jethro Tull, Ring Out Solstice Bells[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApA3Z5KfOPo]The Sword, Acheron/ Unearthing the Orb[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQWbl_05J4g]Fishbone, In the Cube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GWxs13JWSE]John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band, On the Dark Side[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8QJmI_V3j4]Sade, By Your Side[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2014)

since when is "side" a shape?


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hihge6FFVw]Mötley Crüe, Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kom0r3U8V8s]Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arUl7VK_vsY]Jackson Browne - In The Shape Of A Heart [original Lp version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)

LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxkpNYPLSD4]Trapezoid Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU].[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnvTt35X-Rw]The Andrews Sisters - Underneath The Arches 1948 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)

"I am the eggman ... I am the walrus


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)

How has no one thought to post these yet?


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmF7n6KUfto]Aerosmith, Draw the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cad2JYi4F0I]Motorhead, Line in the Sand[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_YpYdoNZwQ]Aerosmith, Line Up[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYdlVh1PZ8Q]Soundgarden, Circle of Power[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T07R40JZPjA]The Cataracs, Big Dipper ft. Luciana[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 6, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing this one.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOnUAWIZPIg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOnUAWIZPIg[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op64PNMzM_Y]Sara Bareilles, Cassiopeia[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stOAbrSqyfA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stOAbrSqyfA[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSd9Oor5aD4]Dream Theater, Lines in the Sand[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 6, 2014)

I felt bad for rectangle and triangle.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUNxLGhFCqM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUNxLGhFCqM[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwKRyizwEKo]Saxon, Wheels of Steel[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiqzxuMrFxc]The Deftones, Hexagram[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VMVFZ-8FQU]Jack Black's Octagon Song Remix[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz26fcmq3S8]Triumph, Lay It On the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHxkJ9TTSdk]Journey, Line of Fire[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXeLqHeOV8Q]No More Kings, Circle Gets a Square[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq6g5qwAPv8]"Square Pegs" theme song[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE0-O0GvTVQ]Neil Young, Words (Between the Lines of Age)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA]Traveling Wilburys, End of the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htgr3pvBr-I]Toto, Hold the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL1RguQL4jQ]Dio, The Last In Line[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 7, 2014)

[youtube]Vs-ZiRs_isM[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (Aug 7, 2014)

[youtube]0kEDa6bXnA8[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (Aug 7, 2014)

[youtube]Zli8dFjrfxs[/youtube]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MifzBkbrdJY]Ratt, Got Me On the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ksOtDmBwp0]N'Stink, On the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5D9aDbgP-o]Michael Jackson, On the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6C9ep2DPqw]Richard Marx, Heart on the Line[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J3blROWjm0]Celldweller, Ursa Minor[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcl-s2dCNdg]Eminem, Square Dance[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLnWtTbNLDE]The Seekers, Red Rubber Ball[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NWjehpGSO0]Social Distortion, Ball and Chain[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq5-6efbwhw]Badlands, Ball and Chain[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9poCAuYT-s]The Temptations, Ball of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTfRKwNsX2w]Poison, Ball and Chain[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go4E4tNGQks]Jocelyn Pook, Masked Ball[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 7, 2014)

[youtube]_W-fIn2QZgg[/youtube]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm impressed Shart.  I don't where you are coming up with all of these songs.


----------



## manifold (Aug 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm impressed Shart.  I don't where you are coming up with all of these songs.



https://www.youtube.com/


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

Jefferson Airplane

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdN5OQis3w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdN5OQis3w[/ame]

Greasy Heart

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl1a11KJXZU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl1a11KJXZU[/ame]

Triad


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT03im-kGtQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT03im-kGtQ[/ame]

Jade- Cubic Shuffle


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkd90nTqZ0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkd90nTqZ0[/ame]

The Who- Squeeze Box


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhL4JBSojxE]Aldo Nova, Blood On the Bricks[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWWMmxyKOR0]John Mellencamp, Human Wheels[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZn5lyOjvnk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZn5lyOjvnk[/ame]

Linda Perhacs- Parallelograms


----------



## konradv (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z2O289Jemo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z2O289Jemo[/ame]

Tool- Parabola


----------



## konradv (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHeg4K9r024"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHeg4K9r024[/ame]

Neil Young- Round and Round(It Won't Be Long)


----------



## konradv (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R8Gcb8tY78"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R8Gcb8tY78[/ame]

The Beatles- Sea Of Holes


----------

